
Errors vs. Bugs and the End of Stupidity - mbrubeck
http://celandine13.livejournal.com/33599.html?nc=30
======
engtech
The lead is buried behind piano practice, but this is a great piece and worth
reading.

There are causes behind why bugs are introduced, and the cause is never as
simple as "that person is stupid / bad at their job".

